# Best line for a companion?



## Bev (Nov 1, 2011)

What would you say is the best line to look into, if you just wanted a companion? American Show lines? It will be exercised daily, but nothing intense (just long walks and light obedience). I am not interested in Sch, SAR or anything else that would require a high drive dog. I just want a companion. 

I love the look of some working lines, but don't think I could handle their drive at my age. I have heard some working litters do sometimes have a pup or two that is suitable for a non-working home. I'm assuming that dog would still have a relatively high amount of drive in comparison to other types of dogs? 
Interested to hear responses!

This won't be my first GSD. Had one from pet lines many years ago, came from a newspaper ad. Dog had very high prey drive and that won't work these days. I have 3 cats living with me

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rescue lines.  You can find exactly what you want in rescue lines.


----------



## Bev (Nov 1, 2011)

We are not interested in rescuing and would prefer to raise the pup from 8 weeks. thank you


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

If you don't go with rescue, than I think WGSL is a good option. We have quite a few clients that have gone that route and overall it has been a great choice for most (the only family that it didn't work for is a family that should have gotten a dog statue). If you'll post where you are located you may get some good links to check into.


----------



## Bev (Nov 1, 2011)

thank you. We are in Harrington, Delaware. I don't know of any WGSL breeders in this area. Actually, I don't know of any GSD breeders even in this state!


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I am very pleased with my working line/canadian show line outcross...I know not all agree with mixing lines, but I have a very well balanced, smart/trainable, steady nerved,medium drive dog that is all I could have ever wished for in a pup. He is our family dog, loves children, very obedient, and a total clown at times  (not to mention drop dead gorgeous ) My rescue is sweet too, but he is not great in public, he just doesn't have the nerve for "un-nerving" situations. He is however a VERY loving companion, and obedient.He came from strictly pet type lines, except for some white UKC Ch. dogs. I have opposite dogs, LOL! Love them both.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If the "long walks" you are talking about allow the dog to be off leash running around, any line would work if you have a breeder that knows how to place their puppies in the right home. If you have the wrong breeder, you aren't "safe" going with any line. On leash only walks really aren't enough for most GSDs of any line. (Notice I said MOST not ALL, there are some that do great with little exercise.)


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

2 cats here too. He will get "frisky" with them, but settles right down if I tell him to.

Here is a picture, to give you an idea what kind of look you get with this kind of outcross. This was in august I believe, he was 5 or 6 months


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you are funny. 



Emoore said:


> Rescue lines.  You can find exactly what you want in rescue lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the best line is your training and socializing.



Bev said:


> >>>>>>What would you say is the best line to look into, if you just wanted a companion? <<<<<
> 
> American Show lines? It will be exercised daily, but nothing intense (just long walks and light obedience). I am not interested in Sch, SAR or anything else that would require a high drive dog. I just want a companion.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Mid Atlantic

This is the link for clubs in the mid-atlantic area, including Delaware.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> the best line is your training and socializing.


I'm sorry. You cannot train weak nerves and ill temperament (let alone health issues) out of a dog unless maybe you are GOD. Start out with a well bred dog, where you have an idea what you are getting, then do these things. That's like saying get a Chihuahua, and with your training and socialization, it will act just like a GSD. Ridiculous.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Many rescues have baby puppies available also....so it is totally possible to adopt a young puppy and save a life at the same time. *just a little fyi*


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any line can make a great companion.

I have a male American petline/West German Showline and he is a wonderful dog, great with people, children, cats and other dogs. He is calm and relaxed inside the house and he is well behaved outside and has medium energy.

My female is Czech/West German Working lines she is a good puppy but definitly a work in progress. She is also great with people, children, cats and other dogs. She is surprisingly well behaved inside the house but a wild maniac outside with medium/high energy.

Both dogs are sweethearts, cuddle bugs and make the perfect companion. :wub:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a list of breeder in Delaware off of the PDB Breeders and Kennels over the world - German Shepherd Dog

I have no idea the ethics of these breeders, it is just a list that came up. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html That is a link on what to look for in a responsible breeder when you find some to interview.

Also keep in mind that it may be worth a trip to see some breeders outside of your area. We will be adding a puppy to our family hopefully sooner than later. The breeder we have picked out lives almost 6 hours away. Totally worth it IMHO. If you don't like what is nearby...then increase your search diameter.

Also, another note, is that most breeders are breeding animals that are suited for companion homes. Even if a dog does some sort of sport and has a higher drive, they still normally go home to a family. I feel that the different lines are stereotyped sometimes. Not all WGSL's are soft lazy teddy bears. I have seen many with a high drive and great workability. On the other hand, even dogs out of working lines are not all "Hard" and have great off switches. They too can make great companions. I think your best bet is finding a couple of breeder and forming a relationship with them. They should be able to help pick out a puppy well suited for your lifestyle. And like others have said, a lot of rescues do have puppies! 

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

HEY! My WGSL is a cuddly teddy bear, as long as she gets the exercise and mental stimulation she needs!  

btw - to the OP I wasn't looking to become involved in Schutzhund either, my dog made me do it! YEAH! 

Agree about going the rescue route, my male is a rescue and good rescues often have younger dogs, know the temperament and even sometimes the history. IMHO you are much more assured to know what you are getting through a good rescue group.



Danielle609 said:


> Here is a list of breeder in Delaware off of the PDB Breeders and Kennels over the world - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> I have no idea the ethics of these breeders, it is just a list that came up. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html That is a link on what to look for in a responsible breeder when you find some to interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

** Removed by Admin**

That said, it is possible to find what you're looking for in rescue, moreso, in fact, if you adopt a young adult dog.
Puppy days are gone so fast, and many rescued dogs are already housetrained (which would probably be a bonus, I'm sure).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think there are great companions in every line, just depends on the litter. Some litters are very consistent and others range from top working prospects to more mellow companion type dogs. I think more importantly than energy level is that the dog is confident and stable overall and has an appropriate threshold for drive with an "off" switch. Even low energy dogs can have that nervous, neurotic type energy where they just don't ever seem to settle and high energy, high drive dogs can be subdued in the house.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Any line can make a great companion.
> 
> I have a male American petline/West German Showline and he is a wonderful dog, great with people, children, cats and other dogs. He is calm and relaxed inside the house and he is well behaved outside and has medium energy.
> 
> ...


What SHE ^^^ said.
The other day, I met someone with a female that was 100% German Working lines. She looked exactly like my 100% ASL female except she was black. Same size, build and personality. They had a GREAT time chasing each other around. The other owner could not believe my dog was not GWL. go figure The point is that they both have nice personalities/temperaments. I will admit the GWL has more initial drive but once my dog accepted her it was off to the races.


----------



## CarlyHearn (Oct 26, 2011)

*Great GS*

I live in dover delaware and there is a great breeder located near persons corner, where i got my pup from. I know they dont have any pups at this time but they should be some in the spring. AKC Large Old Style Straight Back German Shepherds They are considered big boned straight back. My female has been a joy and easly trained. The only problem we have had is the new kitten, she thinks its her play toy but does fine with the larger cat. When looking in delaware i found most breeders charge 1000 and up so good luck, took me a while to find one i was happy enough with to buy a puppy! :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

CarlyHearn said:


> I live in dover delaware and there is a great breeder located near persons corner, where i got my pup from. I know they dont have any pups at this time but they should be some in the spring. AKC Large Old Style Straight Back German Shepherds They are considered big boned straight back. My female has been a joy and easly trained. The only problem we have had is the new kitten, she thinks its her play toy but does fine with the larger cat. When looking in delaware i found most breeders charge 1000 and up so good luck, took me a while to find one i was happy enough with to buy a puppy! :laugh:


:thumbsdown:

They are breeding for oversized GSDs.

German Shepherds are supposed to be medium sized dogs, not big, fat, couch potatoes.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

CarlyHearn said:


> AKC Large Old Style Straight Back German Shepherds They are considered big boned straight back.


What they are is oversize and overweight.

If a breeder's main concern is bragging about size and weight, that's a big red flag. Looks like they are breeding American backyard stuff with German show lines, another red flag. Perhaps these dogs might make nice pets, but I wouldn't reward these "breeders" with any amount of money, as they don't seem to have any idea what they are doing. I'd sooner go with a rescue.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a WL GSD and let me tell you, she is definitely a LOW drive dog! In every litter, there are all different drives...so I do think you necessarily have to go with a SL GSD.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

CarlyHearn said:


> AKC Large Old Style Straight Back German Shepherds


The first page says they have "standard and short hair" is this referring to 2 different coat types?

Also, the previous litters page just lists prior pups and how big they were by a certain age "6 mos old and 65lb!", no thanks. 

The stud "Jack" stands 30" at the shoulder? Have they read the standard?

Whenever I see the term "Old Fashioned, Large" I now take it to equal "no clue about the breed history".

Delaware is a small state, if you can't find a breeder in state I'm sure there will be someone in a neighboring state that should have the right dog for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

One of my am show line dogs was 32" at the shoulder, (the breeder was mortified, let me tell ya, big aint better He was a good dog, but dumb as a rock and the sofa was his)

I'm not impressed with the website you posted, I'd look around I'm sure there are other breeders in your general vacinity


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

dazedtrucker said:


> I'm sorry. You cannot train weak nerves and ill temperament (let alone health issues) out of a dog unless maybe you are GOD. Start out with a well bred dog, where you have an idea what you are getting, then do these things. That's like saying get a Chihuahua, and with your training and socialization, it will act just like a GSD. Ridiculous.




yeah i agree 100 percent we need to be careful for newbs and not give them the wrong information a lot of people will go out and just buy any puppy and end up with the wrong dog and be very unhappy genetics of a dog plays a very important role in temeperment i didnt realize this before but it is so so so important that is why having a good breeder is important health is NOT the only reason we do not go to backyard breeder or puppy mills i think temperment is the biggest reason.


----------

